# Weekly Texas Hay Report-11/23/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Amarillo, TX	Fri Nov 23, 2012	USDA Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices fully steady. Trade and movement very slow
on light buyer demand this week due to the Thanksgiving holiday. Recent warm and
above average temperatures has grass conditions still adequate especially in
some areas of East, Central, Southeast and East Texas. These areas also have
ample to surplus of hay on hand. However, areas North, far West and the
Panhandle wheat pastures are beginning to show signs of stress due to dry
conditions. The supplemental feeding of cattle proceed in some areas and many
are sending their calves to auction barns. Some hay producers are working on
last cutting and baling before winter. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton
except where noted.

The Texas Department of Agriculture has Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for
Buyers and sellers looking for hay or grazing; the number is 1-877-429-1998. 
The website for the hotline is: www.TexasAgricultue.gov/hayhotline

Panhandle/High Plains:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme-10.00-11.00 per bale
Few sales 320.00-360.00; Good to Premium 9.00-9.50 per bale, 300.00-320.00.
Large Bales: FOB: Premium to Supreme 270.00-290.00; Good to Premium 250.00-
270.00.
Large Bales: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 300.00-330.00. Good to Premium
275.00-300.00; Fair to Good 230.00-275.00. 
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 260.00-280.00. South: 260.00-
285.00.
Wheat Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 160.00-180.00. 
Coastal Bermuda Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 210.00.
Peanut Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 150.00-165.00 
Prairie Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 175.00-245.00.
Sorghum Hay: Large Bales: FOB: 125.00
CRP Grass Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 90.00.
Triticale Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 160.00

Far West Texas/Trans Pecos: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme 285.00-395.00, 8.00-12.00 
per bale. 
Large squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme 240.00-250.00.

North, Central, and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme limited test 8.00-
12.00 per bale. 
Large Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 300.00-325.00. Good to Premium 
275.00-300.00. 
Small Squares: FOB: Good to Premium 230.00-265.00, Good 7.00-8.00 per bale, 
Few sales 10.00 per bale; Fair to Good 5.00-7.00 per bale. 
Large Rounds: FOB: Good to Premium 60.00-90.00 per roll; 120.00-180.00 per 
ton, Good 40.00-60.00 per roll, 80.00-120.00 per ton.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Good to Premium 230.00-265.00, 7.00-8.00 
per bale; Fair to Good 165.00-230.00, 5.00-7.00 per bale.
Large Rounds: FOB and delivered locally: Good to Premium 110.00-140.00; 
60.00-80.00 per roll, Good 50.00-60.00 per roll.


----------

